# Ladies: Would you marry a fat guy



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

like Tony Soprano who wore a gold chain, was a tough guy, and had panic attacks?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Edit: I misinterpreted 'marrying' as 'dating'. Yeah I would date a fat guy if I thought he was attractive in some way to me (I find a lot of strange things attractive). Marrying him. Well if he's cool and everything goes very well then yeah. But if he were morbidly obese...I don't know. It'd be harder to do stuff (and I'm encompassing everyday type things like running around places - not just in bed). I doubt I'd ever end up marrying a Tony Soprano guy. If he notoriously cheats like Tony Soprano than no, even if he was hot as hell.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

No.

Are we done with the marrying questions yet?


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep. I wouldn't even think of him as "fat". That wouldn't even be in my mind.The only thing that would be there, Was love if I loved him; Nothing else.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

sure. there are hot fat guys out there. as long as he isn't morbidly obese and completely sedentary and immobile.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hell yes, in a few years time. In fact, if all goes well with my current relationship, I'm planning to. Tony Soprano is only chubby compared to my boyfriend (who has panic attacks when dealing with heights, including just the second level of an open-plan building like a shopping centre). Sure, there's a few things I worry about, but we make each other happy. While I wasn't immediately sexually attracted to him, the attraction certainly grew to the point where I now can't see myself finding any non-fat guy attractive in that way.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not particularly attracted to overweight men. Add fat and sweaty and it's a definite no.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I did, and he carries it in his hips, lol. He has the birthing hips, not me.

He was 260 when we met, that became 300 when he was put on meds for his lupus. Then he went on a crazy 1,000 calorie raw fruits veggies and nuts only diet, dipped to 155, but when he actually started eating again he slowly got back to around 230. However this time his 230 looks about the same as he did when he was 190 during his time of weight loss, so he's put on some muscle. All the same I'm thinking 190 would be perfect for him (he's 6' even.) 

Does it make me love him less? No, but I want him to lose weight so he won't make me a widow too early.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Sure. Chubby or even fat is fine, morbidly obese is not. (That leads to being immobile and not being able to do as much, along with extreme health problems & then I'd worry about him all the time.)


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

If Im in love with who he is I wouldn't have a problem, but there's a difference between fat..and obese..physicall attraction still plays a part for me.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't see how you'd be attracted to a fat person in the first place. It's not healthy.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Erms I don't have a taste for fat people and skinny people.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

There's less of a chance that I'd be physically attracted to a fat guy, meaning, there's less of a chance that I'd marry a fat guy. Although physical attraction isn't everything about a relationship, it definitely plays a small role, at least, for me it does.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im pretty sure there are a lot of fat guys who has gotten laid over the past 100 centuries


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanted to pop in to say this is the best thread ever - hands down.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

everytime i read a thread like this i just get more and more confused....i can't make my mind up..."subjective?"..."not subjective?"....ahhh!!!! the confusion!!!:con:mum:roll


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I just hope they see the person on the inside, not just the outside.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends how fat and why. There are some people that I have no idea how they function in life with their weight. It takes my uncle 5mins to get in and out of his truck and he has to sit there for awhile before he can drive it. A chair has to be waiting for him when he goes up the 3 steps to the house. There is no medical reason for this. He just eats a ton and sits around all the time unless someone forces him to get up. He'll drive the truck from the driveway to the end of the yard to avoid walking it.

My husband is somewhat overweight. He has a sleep disorder like me which makes exercising after work hard and he does computer work all day which doesn't give much exercise. He does not avoid exercise and we go hiking with the dogs whenever we have time even if we have to take breaks along the way. If he had the time instead of working until 6 or 7pm every night, it gets dark by 5 here for about half the year, and got good enough sleep to have energy he'd be active enough to lose weight.

Big difference in attitude and personality. I can't stand the people who use being out of shape as an excuse to stay out of shape or who just don't care enough to get up out of the chair and have fun doing something when they have the chance.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

daniel1989 said:


> I don't see how you'd be attracted to a fat person in the first place. It's not healthy.


Why? It's not like boinking them is going to raise your cholesterol!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Why? It's not like boinking them is going to raise your cholesterol!


 :lol


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

If he had just as big a bank account


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I would marry someone that I love regardless of how much, or how little, they weigh. 

The kind of person they are on the inside is what's most important to me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I definitely believe that personality is the most important aspect, but physical attractiveness is also a factor for a successful romantic relationship. And everyone has different tastes. For me, it's usually difficult to develop an attraction to overweight men. I hope that doesn't make me sound shallow. I just prefer someone who does, or appears to, take good care of his body.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

For the main thing , big guys appreciate women more, guys who think they are what women want because they work out, are usually concieted jerks. They get a beautiful woman and they "expect" that they automatically get sex, and usually to fullfill his own needs before thinking of the next girl he can get. Or the one he was with. Most good looking men don't appreciate what they have when they have it. They always want to look else where when it's right under their nose. Whereas, a dougboy would be attentive, caring, loving and so,in that case, I would never trade mine for any pretty boy!


----------

